# Pdf file compression help ?



## oldgascar (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello I have a parts manual I want to send to a friend , but itis a large file size, about 20 pages. I scanned it on my scanner, but now I need to somehow compress it to  a smaller size to make it easy to email, and easy for him to open up when he receives it. Does anyone know if a free software program is available to download that can do his for me?

I wasn't sure where to post this , but I thought the CNC  section would be a good place to start. If it is not fit for this section, please let me know and I will delete my post.

Thanks,

Bob F.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Nov 13, 2013)

oldgascar said:


> Hello I have a parts manual I want to send to a friend , but itis a large file size, about 20 pages. I scanned it on my scanner, but now I need to somehow compress it to  a smaller size to make it easy to email, and easy for him to open up when he receives it. Does anyone know if a free software program is available to download that can do his for me?
> 
> I wasn't sure where to post this , but I thought the CNC  section would be a good place to start. If it is not fit for this section, please let me know and I will delete my post.
> 
> ...



Create a Dropbox account and store it there and send him the link.

https://www.dropbox.com/


----------



## DMS (Nov 13, 2013)

If you just want to compress the existing file, try 7zip http://www.7-zip.org/. File size tends to be a bit smaller than your regular zip file.


----------



## oldgascar (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't want to put it  in a dropbox. I would rather reduce its size and have my compressed file  then I could have it for future use to send it to be able to email it from my hard drive in my computer or have i on a  flash drive.

Bob F.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 14, 2013)

PDF's aren't known for their small, efficient size. Can you save it as another format? What did you use to create the PDF? There are a few ways to optimize the size. I'm not so sure you can save much by zipping them. Some files aren't all that compressible by that means.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Nov 14, 2013)

zip rar etc will all compress but not much for a PDF. You will still have the original file even if you use dropbox. It just prevents your and his mail system from having to process a large file. It allows him to transfer the file directly when he is ready. You will also have access to the dropbox copy of the file ANYWHERE you have a pc or tablet. Network attached storage is great if you use it correctly.


----------



## FanMan (Nov 15, 2013)

The problem is not so much the PDF but the fact that the original scanned images tend to be quite large.  I'm presuming you exported the original scan files and combined them into a pdf?  Most scanners produce either TIFF or JPEG images; of the two a JPEG is a lot smaller.

The place to reduce the size is in the original image.  You can use a program like Photoshop or Paint Shop Pro to do one of two things:  Change the actual size (resolution) of the image, experimenting to see how small you can go and still read it, and/or you can change the image compression when you save it as a new JPEG.  Also if (as is usual) the image format is 16 million colors, you can likely reduce it to black and white, which takes less space.  Only after you've optimized the images should you combine them into a pdf.


----------



## oldgascar (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I sent it by dropbox. I haven't heard if he was able to view it yet .

Thanks again. I am simply going to keep the i made  files on a flash drive also.

Bob F.


----------



## xalky (Nov 15, 2013)

Like the other guys said, the best way to compress it is to try and reduce the resolution of the jpeg from the scanner. But it's a fine line, it still has to be legible.


----------



## Les B (Nov 16, 2013)

Bob,

You can download a PDF program that can help you.  I have used the PDF995 writer for all of my files.   There are a few of my files in the Download section made to upload to sites and email friends.  This program is free, but everytime you use it the question pops up about buying the Key for $19.95.  Just close the pop up and wait to print the file.  I bought the key after about 3 yrs of use.   You will need to go to the regular printer and change the default setting to the PDF each time you use the writer.   It will not print as such, but create a file and save it to your PC in the PDF format.  After the jpeg files are saved you can change the default back to the regular   printer and make a print out for yourself.  It sounds like more problems, but once to learn how to use the program it is easy to use.     About 10 yrs ago I needed a writer to convert my written documents so others could read.   Some have mentioned to change to the jpeg pictures.   I have used the Paint program by MS to convert other formats to jpeg files.   Click to open a file by right clicking the file and select the PAINT program.  Select to PRINT the file and select the type of file you want to convert.  Notice where the file will be saved to or it will be lost.  Do a search for PDF995 and read about it.

How do you have the files saved on your PC?  

Les


----------

